# New Rig for 2013.



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well i usually get a new rig every couple years. Being a commercial fisherman and being on the water between 80-100 nights a year I am truly ruff on a boat lights and everything else. I fished a ol G3 last year named Little Bow movement with numerous light set ups I used 2 sea striker under water lights and 2 work lights, Then changed to 6 work lights. Well i decided this year to spend some of that fishing money and invested in this new rig 2013 Alumacraft 1648 NCS. I call her Shallow Minded. Since the wife wouldnt let me call it Floating Bow Movement. I decided to go with 4 of GV Lighting's 150 watt HPS lights. I am going to use the setup like it is now but later on add a bow cap and make some U Brackets for it. (Any ideas out there for making them would be great). I powered her with a 40 hp evinrude along side is a CMC Pt130 tilt and trim jack plate. Boys she is fast GPS at 44 mph with just me wood and battery in the boat. And she runs shallow 8-10 inches. I got to splash her and teach her how to catch fish last week first night out with the new rig. i had 68 pounds of fish. Here in NC our commercial limit is 14 inches unlimited. Had 32 fish. Here are some pictures before i head out tonight. Got a 80 pound order to fill so ill be out all night. Give me some feed back on the build.


----------



## desertmower (Feb 23, 2013)

That looks like a great rig. Have fun.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I llllike it. Super nice setup. Only suggestion I would make would be a mat in the bottom so you dont bust that ars. Flounder slime is slick stuff. I really like your boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't trust the factory mounts the way you have them mounted. Yes it's fine on a pole that does not move, But boats move and get pounded once in a while.

Those housings are very thin.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> I wouldn't trust the factory mounts the way you have them mounted. Yes it's fine on a pole that does not move, But boats move and get pounded once in a while.
> 
> Those housings are very thin.


+1 
I've broke quite a few of the yoke mounts in thr past. So when I switched to 150watt hps I made brackets threw bolted them to the lights. No more broken yokes and no vibration in the lights. Nice rig ya got though.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> +1
> I've broke quite a few of the yoke mounts in thr past. So when I switched to 150watt hps I made brackets threw bolted them to the lights. No more broken yokes and no vibration in the lights. Nice rig ya got though.


Nice rig Brett-Mud
See I'm not the only one that's worried your goning to break a light.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Nice rig Brett-Mud
> See I'm not the only one that's worried your goning to break a light.


I learned the hard way myself...Took two trips across a rough bay and broke the housing on the exact same setup as you have. Stripped everything out of them and welded angle straight to the housing. Had to get rid of the Jboxes. I Love these lights though. Really nice rig Mud :thumbup:


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Night Shift said:


> I llllike it. Super nice setup. Only suggestion I would make would be a mat in the bottom so you dont bust that ars. Flounder slime is slick stuff. I really like your boat.


Yeah i was going to go with a industrial rubber matt for the floor but i found this paid made by valrish its Skid not paint and then i added 2 more things of the none skid broke down rubber packs to the paint so i have a nice sand/ heavy rubber texture to the wood. Theres alot of traction, Only place i gotta do something is the Bow i think i am going to put a matt down up front


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> I wouldn't trust the factory mounts the way you have them mounted. Yes it's fine on a pole that does not move, But boats move and get pounded once in a while.
> 
> Those housings are very thin.





flounderslayerman said:


> +1
> I've broke quite a few of the yoke mounts in thr past. So when I switched to 150watt hps I made brackets threw bolted them to the lights. No more broken yokes and no vibration in the lights. Nice rig ya got though.





Flounder9.75 said:


> Nice rig Brett-Mud
> See I'm not the only one that's worried your goning to break a light.


Gues youll are reading my mind also. This was a quick Thrown together idea i made out of some galvinized pipe. Im looking to build a bow cap similar to Flounder 9.75. And im in the process i by no means am a fabricator so things are going a little slow on it since im trying to make it look clean and removeable. The biggest thing im running into is i cant seem to get the U brackets right i gotta play around with them more


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you like your Ryobi generator? I was looking at them last week and just wondering how good (quiet) they are.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I pull the guts out of all my lights just to remove the weight. Also allows me to put breakers on each light.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

TRG said:


> Do you like your Ryobi generator? I was looking at them last week and just wondering how good (quiet) they are.


Man for it to be 600 bucks i love it. I have a honda 2000 and i compared the 2 with full loads on both and put a db meter beside the 2 and there was only a 1/2 db at full load in the ryobi. You wont be dissapointed if you buy one


----------

